

Is Instacart (YC S12) Deceptive? - sfbargainhunter
http://www.webpolicy.org/2014/07/08/instacart/

======
byoung2
To be fair, the grocery stores' own delivery services charge similar markups,
and they don't allow coupons. A spot check at Vons (Safeway) for items I just
bought yesterday shows more than 20% markup for delivery orders, plus a
delivery fee. I got 1 gallon of milk for $3.49 and the same brand is $4.69 for
delivery, a 34% markup. People know they're paying a premium for grocery
delivery (that's where the profit margin is), and any delivery charge is there
to encourage people to spend more per order rather than ordering a few items
at a time.

